# Nurse visit/injection



## sstone (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a patient that came in for viral hepatitis vaccine.  Can we charge a 99211, 90471 and 90633?

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## mmelcam (Feb 15, 2008)

If the only reason that patient came in was for the injection, then you can only charge for the injection not an ov.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, we do bill for nurse visits/injections...

99211, 90633, 90471....We do paid. Also was audit by an insurance company and was informed that it was correct billing.....


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 15, 2008)

YTHASKINS said:


> Yes, we do bill for nurse visits/injections...
> 
> 99211, 90633, 90471....We do paid. Also was audit by an insurance company and was informed that it was correct billing.....



That really surprises me, I agree with Melissa, why would you charge a nurse visit on top of the administration fee!

What insurance did the audit...

Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 16, 2008)

HMO did the audit....


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 17, 2008)

It is inappropriate to bill a 99211 for an injection visit. Unless they are documenting a separate problem unrelated to the injection it is included in the administration charge.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Rhonda,
I did verify this info and ALL 5 pt's charts had seperate problem unrelated to the injection.

I will make sure that this is not being abused.....


----------

